# Mini barquentine



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Barquentine _Mary Isabel_ (Australia), 1892 to 1911
Scratchbuilt. 5.6 inch long hull on waterline. Completed yesterday.
25'=1"
Bob


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day shipbuilder.sm.today.07:27.re:mini barquentine.fine looking model.thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Another classic Bob, don't know how you do it at that scale. Derek


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks. I find miniature scales a good deal easier and quicker than conventional large scales and kits. As all the rigging is just short lengths of copper wire glued on separately, there are no fiddly knots to mess about with. No complicated instructions to follow over months or years of work. Most importantly, I can build whatever I want, subject to finding the plans, but there are plenty of them about in books that are ideal for miniatures scales.
The secret is not to think "I could never do that!" If you do, mostly likely you will be correct and never be able to do it. But if you think "I would like to build one of them, I will give it a try," most likely you will succeed and be surprised at how easy it is!
Even the most complicated model rarely takes me more than 100 hours total. Click on "Miniature Merchant Ships" below and you will find the "starting point" to this fascinating hobby.
When I first saw a miniature ship built by the late Donald McNarry in 1968, I thought "I wonder how he does it, I will try and find out!" I wrote to him and put the question simply. He directed me to his book "Shipbuilding in Miniature," a copy of which I quickly obtained for ten shillings, and never looked back. Going from 8 feet to one inch scale, to 32 feet to one inch, literally overnight, was an eye-opener for me and I found it much cheaper, quicker and easier than big ones.
Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thank you Bob, it is a very tempting idea as I have just about ran out of space for my 1/350 models. Will give it serious thought. Derek


----------

